# arely see these in tanks



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

these are from the members galleries , very nice there from stugge, i have them in my tank behind and in around my driftwood about 6 of them, there rarely in tanks ive seen of pics on here? they seem pretty hardy, very nice tank by the way stugge !! http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...m&cat=500&page=


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

are you talking about the amozon plants in the background?


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

oh i forgot an r , just wondering why no one really has them in their tanks


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

sorry but what am i looking at? the plants or stones?


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

oh yea the plants sorry guys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are sweet plants


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You mean the grass-like plants? It's Giant Vallisneria: an awesome plant, and very suitable for a piranha tank (I've seen it in quite some public display tanks filled with piranha's - looks great!)

I never had any luck with it, though: my piranha's loved to eat it (or rather, destroy it and spit it out), and in my manueli tank it kept dying for some reason: there's enough light, and I also used liquid plant fertilizer, but it kept dying on me...









In my manny tank (picture taken in august this year)









In my redbelly tank (picture taken in august 2002)

If you manage to keep it alive, it's an awesome plant for any tank, though!

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

that second tank is nice judazz what size ?? 80 ? looks bigger


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow, stugge's tank looks sweet!









Kinda gives me some ideas...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

The second tank is really nice


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Good job on the plants guys, I am horrible with plants for some reason I can only get bananna plants to grow!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I agree its a great setup and i to have owned those plants and had nothing but problems from my p's chewing them up and uprooting them etc.. after about a week 3/4 of them were eatin or chewed up. I really wonder how that tank was setup and how long those reds and plants have been in the tank together for.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

ya man they look the they took a pic of the amizon it looks so natural


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

PROBLEM PLANT


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mats13 said:


> that second tank is nice judazz what size ?? 80 ? looks bigger


Thanks :smile:

It's an 80 gallon long tank - 52x20x20 inches...
looks completely different nowadays, and the fish have grown a lot since that picture, but they still feel at home and get along great.

But imo. it's nothing compared to Stugge's tank: that must be one of the most beautiful redbelly tanks I have ever seen


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Sweet tanks ..................


----------

